# Return of the living roots.



## bloskas (3 Sep 2017)

Hello everyone! 

I've ben lurking for a while now. so here is my new setup, plants are just 2 weeks in.

extra clear glass 8mm 
80x35x47 rimless
Chihiros a series a801
Aqua Nova NCF 1200
Buces, lots of grasses and manzanita wood 

i'd appreciate any comments!


----------



## akwarybka (3 Sep 2017)

Love the setup, dark and full of wood! And the peacock gobies too, such beautiful fish! The only problem I had with them is that they were breeding too much, making the male almost starve to death :/ I hope yours will do well!

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BexHaystack (4 Sep 2017)

Very atmospheric! Is this going to be a low tech thing?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bloskas (4 Sep 2017)

Thanks! No it's not going for low tech. A little low maintenance i hope! Maybe the background is tricky, I took the photo with no back light and no light in the room at all


----------



## bloskas (6 Sep 2017)

A small video for a better look! have a nice day everybody!


----------



## Eduard18 (8 Sep 2017)

That's a nice piece of wood you got there


----------



## bloskas (10 Oct 2017)




----------



## bloskas (30 Oct 2017)




----------



## kadoxu (31 Oct 2017)

Amazing evolution in just a couple of months!


----------



## bloskas (26 Nov 2017)




----------



## jayp (26 Nov 2017)

Love this scape, plants are looking lush


----------



## bloskas (26 Nov 2017)

Thanks Jay! Plants are doing great! Just waiting for the Bucephalandras to fill the place


----------



## Enano_1 (26 Nov 2017)

Looks very natural, great wood working and planting.

Thanks for showing us.

P.d: the buces are very slow to adaptation


----------



## bloskas (26 Nov 2017)

Thanks Enano! All buces had a meltdown when i first put them in the tank. They dropped all their leaves, like crypts sometimes do when they change invironment.


----------



## williak (28 Nov 2017)

Beautiful aquarium! Love the dark atmospheric pictures in the last post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloskas (21 Jan 2018)




----------



## bloskas (21 Jan 2018)




----------



## Kezzab (22 Jan 2018)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## bloskas (22 Jan 2018)

Thank you Kezzab!


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jan 2018)

Like it a lot, really nice healthy growth as well


----------



## bloskas (23 Jan 2018)

Thanks Tim! I'm thinking about adding some alternathera mini maybe. What do you think? Will it create too much tension?


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Jan 2018)

You've created a scape with its own particular tension, which looks good as is.
But I'm kind of from the give it a go and see how it looks school, you can only visualise what something might look like so far. 
So if you wanted to add some A. mini, go ahead, if it doesn't appeal it can always be removed.
On the other hand you might find that it becomes the catalyst for more change. 
For instance is there room for stems behind the DW? Some reddish stems might add another dimension to the scape as well.


----------



## bloskas (28 Jan 2018)

Have a nice Sunday morning everybody!
a quick phone picture of the blyxa japonica with 2 flowers! Will they bloom?


----------



## GHNelson (28 Jan 2018)

Yes, usually little white flower!


----------



## bloskas (9 Mar 2018)




----------



## NOWIS (10 Mar 2018)

Beautiful scape that stands out different from so many others! 
Is your substrate just sand or is there a base layer towards the back??


----------



## bloskas (10 Mar 2018)

Simon Hellmich said:


> Beautiful scape that stands out different from so many others!
> Is your substrate just sand or is there a base layer towards the back??



Thanks Simon! ive used only sand for the substrate


----------



## NOWIS (10 Mar 2018)

bloskas said:


> Thanks Simon! ive used only sand for the substrate



Cheers !! must be ADA sand to get a carpet  like that


----------



## bloskas (10 Mar 2018)

Simon Hellmich said:


> Cheers !! must be ADA sand to get a carpet  like that


No just usual sand!


----------



## CooKieS (10 Mar 2018)

Very nice, lovely plant sélection and special feeling to this tank, well done


----------



## bloskas (11 Mar 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Very nice, lovely plant sélection and special feeling to this tank, well done


Thanks CooKieS!


----------



## bloskas (12 Mar 2018)




----------



## Twisted Melon (12 Mar 2018)

What is the plant in the second picture?

Ta.


----------



## bloskas (13 Mar 2018)

Twisted Melon said:


> What is the plant in the second picture?
> 
> Ta.



Hello! it's Fissidens fontanus!!


----------



## bloskas (17 Mar 2018)




----------



## Ruben_SL (17 Mar 2018)

What a great tank, nice quality photos... Keep up the good work


----------



## bloskas (18 Mar 2018)

Ruben_SL said:


> What a great tank, nice quality photos... Keep up the good work



Thank you! 
i would like some tips on taking video


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Mar 2018)

Nice vid, very atmospheric, I like the way you hold a frame for a while and don't try to move the camera around too much, just enough to give us an essence of the scape, but still retain an element of mystery.


----------



## bloskas (21 Mar 2018)




----------



## jayp (21 Mar 2018)

Really love this scape, plant growth is amazing


----------



## bloskas (22 Mar 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Nice vid, very atmospheric, I like the way you hold a frame for a while and don't try to move the camera around too much, just enough to give us an essence of the scape, but still retain an element of mystery.


Thanks Tim! Besides the mystery, i like to show the smallest details and living inhabitant! 



jayp said:


> Really love this scape, plant growth is amazing



Thanks Jayp!  I appreciate that!


----------



## bloskas (27 Mar 2018)




----------



## bloskas (5 Jun 2018)

hey everybody ! Its been a while! here are some update pics! hope you enjoy!










View attachment TxDCfkq.jpg





View attachment hOPrG4c.jpg


----------



## Barbara Turner (5 Jun 2018)

Stunning photos, do you have a background on the tank? 
I'm just debating peeling off the black vinyl on the back of mine as it reflects everything making photos almost impossible.


----------



## mooncake (5 Jun 2018)

Looking fantastic! Nice photographs, too


----------



## Edvet (5 Jun 2018)

Barbara Turner said:


> peeling off the black viny


Often people will use a dark curtain to block the reflections, drape it over yourself and the tank, or just take pics in a complete dark room


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Jun 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## CooKieS (5 Jun 2018)

Iaplc pic? Nice shots


----------



## MJF90 (6 Jun 2018)

Really nice pictures! i really like your style, also a big fan of your 20l nano, any updates on that 1?


----------



## bloskas (7 Jun 2018)

Barbara Turner said:


> Stunning photos, do you have a background on the tank?
> I'm just debating peeling off the black vinyl on the back of mine as it reflects everything making photos almost impossible.


 thanks! i use a Vellum Paper!  and on the wall behind the aquarium a white thick paper.


CooKieS said:


> Iaplc pic? Nice shots


Cookies thanks! the first pic is from the photoshooting for iaplc. Not sure if i can post the final photo.


Tim Harrison said:


> Very nice.


Thanks Tim! 


mooncake said:


> Looking fantastic! Nice photographs, too


Thank you mooncake! 


MJF90 said:


> Really nice pictures! i really like your style, also a big fan of your 20l nano, any updates on that 1?


Thank you, much appreciated!  the 20lt nano has a new scape right now. i did a complete rescape and put mostly red plants for a change!


----------



## bloskas (9 Jul 2018)




----------



## Harry H (12 Jul 2018)

Absolutely stunning scape, beautiful. Seeing tanks like yours inspired me to start this hobby 3 months ago, I hope I will be able to create and look after something like this one day.

Is there a list of plant, maybe a planting diagram or schema? I know too much to ask, but for a newbie like myself, seeing a plant and trying to figure out what it is and how and where it should be planted is hard 

Again, absolutely stunning.


----------



## FJK_12 (12 Jul 2018)

The boraras really suit this scope, great choice


----------



## CooKieS (12 Jul 2018)

Harry H said:


> Absolutely stunning scape, beautiful. Seeing tanks like yours inspired me to start this hobby 3 months ago, I hope I will be able to create and look after something like this one day.
> 
> Is there a list of plant, maybe a planting diagram or schema? I know too much to ask, but for a newbie like myself, seeing a plant and trying to figure out what it is and how and where it should be planted is hard
> 
> Again, absolutely stunning.



Tropica website will help you for plants


----------



## bloskas (16 Jul 2018)

Harry H said:


> Absolutely stunning scape, beautiful. Seeing tanks like yours inspired me to start this hobby 3 months ago, I hope I will be able to create and look after something like this one day.
> 
> Is there a list of plant, maybe a planting diagram or schema? I know too much to ask, but for a newbie like myself, seeing a plant and trying to figure out what it is and how and where it should be planted is hard
> 
> Again, absolutely stunning.


Thanks!! Much appeciated! i will try to post a plant list tomorrow.



FJK_12 said:


> The boraras really suit this scope, great choice


Thank you! I will add some more. they are really nice and peaceful fish.


----------



## bloskas (16 Jul 2018)




----------



## CooKieS (16 Jul 2018)

Amazing healthy and colorful plants, well done


----------



## bloskas (17 Jul 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Amazing healthy and colorful plants, well done


Thanks CooKieS!


----------



## DanielC03 (17 Jul 2018)

beautiful tank. What is your routine?


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Jul 2018)

Fantastic tank and pics..


----------



## bloskas (18 Jul 2018)

DanielC03 said:


> beautiful tank. What is your routine?





Daveslaney said:


> Fantastic tank and pics..



Thank you! 
At this point i dont do much. 
the weekly 60% water changes, i dose a solution of diy dry ferts based on the Estimative index. 
I left it a little neglected on purpose!
The bucephalandras are doing really well, blooming and growing fast. im replanting some on the ground too.


----------



## DanielC03 (18 Jul 2018)

is it a lot to ask ppm of each one? Micros?


----------



## bloskas (3 Aug 2018)




----------



## Wulfen (10 Aug 2018)

bloskas said:


>



Stunning


----------



## DutchMuch (11 Aug 2018)

oh my
that is purely amazing. 
Extremely well done


----------



## bloskas (11 Aug 2018)

Thank you all! Im still waiting for my letter from the iaplc


----------



## paul_j (11 Aug 2018)

Magical tank.


----------



## bloskas (11 Aug 2018)

paul_j said:


> Magical tank.


Thanks paul_j!!


----------



## DutchMuch (11 Aug 2018)

may I ask what your dosing?


----------



## bloskas (11 Aug 2018)

DanielC03 said:


> is it a lot to ask ppm of each one? Micros?





DutchMuch said:


> may I ask what your dosing?


I get dry salts from the nutrient company and make stock solutions based on their EI calculator. Based on that sollution I dose lean. About half micros.


----------



## Harry H (11 Aug 2018)

Your tank is truly inspiring.


----------



## CooKieS (12 Aug 2018)

Nice plant health but the scape looks an bit to proper to look natural


----------



## bloskas (12 Aug 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Nice plant health but the scape looks an bit to proper to look natural


Thanks CooKieS! I see your point and I agree. It could have been more natural. Although I send it at the end, it wasnt made for a competition. It meant to be my free expression scape. I wanted on purpose to look a bit both natural and not!


----------



## CooKieS (13 Aug 2018)

bloskas said:


> Thanks CooKieS! I see your point and I agree. It could have been more natural. Although I send it at the end, it wasnt made for a competition. It meant to be my free expression scape. I wanted on purpose to look a bit both natural and not!



I'm jalous of your plant health anyway. Free expression is the ultimate aquascaping goal and art goal too


----------



## bloskas (13 Aug 2018)

Better luck and scape next year


----------



## CooKieS (13 Aug 2018)

bloskas said:


> Better luck and scape next year



This deserve an lot more but again...iaplc ranks after the top 1-250 are very random.

Keep your style, We like it.


----------



## bloskas (13 Aug 2018)

thanks once again my friend. I appreciate that.
 i know i didnd had the perfect scape, nor the perfect photo. but i expected at least a 3 digit ranking! Next year!


----------



## Harry H (13 Aug 2018)

bloskas said:


> thanks once again my friend. I appreciate that.
> i know i didnd had the perfect scape, nor the perfect photo. but i expected at least a 3 digit ranking! Next year!



I think your scape deserves to be in top 200s at least, IMHO, one of the best scapes in this from I have seen.


----------



## Harry H (13 Aug 2018)

Is there a website we can see the list of results with images of the layouts?


----------



## bloskas (13 Aug 2018)

Harry H said:


> Is there a website we can see the list of results with images of the layouts?


Thanks Harry H! Rankings are going to be published online at 17th of August.

Winners and most pictures after the Nature Aquarium Party at 10/13/18


----------



## CooKieS (13 Aug 2018)

bloskas said:


> thanks once again my friend. I appreciate that.
> i know i didnd had the perfect scape, nor the perfect photo. but i expected at least a 3 digit ranking! Next year!



It looks perfect too me, Maybe more fishes or brighter background, but again it deserve at least top 500.

Maybe an background plant like cyperus helferi or some valisneria or even eriocaulon sp needle leef would looks nice going from right to left.


----------



## bloskas (30 Aug 2018)




----------



## bloskas (2 Sep 2018)




----------



## bloskas (13 Sep 2018)




----------



## bloskas (18 Sep 2018)

Hello everybody! Some fresh pics!


----------



## bloskas (30 Sep 2018)

Hello everybody! Im back with some fresh pictures! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## greedy (2 Oct 2018)

Nice tank, how much power of chihiros do you use?whats lighting regime?


----------



## DeepMetropolis (2 Oct 2018)

I also wonder how much light.. Plant color is so nice and vibrant but the pictures looks a bit dark...


----------



## bloskas (2 Oct 2018)

greedy said:


> Nice tank, how much power of chihiros do you use?whats lighting regime?





DeepMetropolis said:


> I also wonder how much light.. Plant color is so nice and vibrant but the pictures looks a bit dark...



i switched back to t5s for the moment and im using them along with the chihiros for some hours. the chihiros is very strong but gives a very white colour to the plants that i dont like. So i am using a 2x28w t5 for 6 hours and the chihiros which is 45w for 3 hours out of the 6 of the photoperiod along whith the t5s. 

Plants are indeed very vibrant with the sylvania grolux t5s. pics are taken with both light on. i have a vellum paper for background without a backlight and so when the room is dark so is the background. I shoot the close pics with no lights in the room to avoid reflections.


----------



## bloskas (18 Nov 2018)

this is my ig account for anyone who wants to give a follow! 

https://www.instagram.com/urban_scaper/


----------



## DutchMuch (18 Nov 2018)

We need an FTS!


----------



## Dreadlockdog (18 Nov 2018)

I second that. Great colours





DutchMuch said:


> We need an FTS!



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bloskas (19 Nov 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> We need an FTS!





Dreadlockdog said:


> I second that. Great colours
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (19 Nov 2018)

Very nice indeed. Well done.

How long have you had this scape running?.


----------



## bloskas (19 Nov 2018)

This one is running for one year now!


----------



## Daveslaney (19 Nov 2018)

Good to see a longer term scape looking this great .


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (22 Nov 2018)

Already following you  keep up the good work!


----------



## bloskas (11 Jan 2019)

i doing a little buce giveaway on IG!
Follow if you like! 
https://www.instagram.com/urban_scaper/


----------



## bloskas (11 Jan 2019)




----------



## Daveslaney (11 Jan 2019)

Very very nice.
What lights do you use? Seems a lot of violet colour in the spectrum?


----------



## Ady34 (11 Jan 2019)

Such compact growth and atmospheric lighting. 
Really like the scape and who would have guessed there was hardscape under there somewhere 
Really nice tank and journal with some stunning photos.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## bloskas (11 Jan 2019)

Daveslaney said:


> Very very nice.
> What lights do you use? Seems a lot of violet colour in the spectrum?



Thank you! its kinda weird but im using chihiros a series and 2 t5s! one of them t5s is a sylvania grolux.


----------



## Konsa (11 Jan 2019)

Hi
Beautiful scape.
U mentioned plant  list earlier in the thread but seems I missed it.Did  U post one?
Regards Konsa


----------



## bloskas (11 Jan 2019)

Ady34 said:


> Such compact growth and atmospheric lighting.
> Really like the scape and who would have guessed there was hardscape under there somewhere
> Really nice tank and journal with some stunning photos.
> Cheerio
> Ady



Thanks Ady!!  its about time for a rescape!


----------



## soggybongo (12 Jan 2019)

bloskas said:


>





second vid is mint mate.


----------



## bloskas (27 Jan 2019)

Featured on co2art video!


----------



## Ady34 (30 Jan 2019)

Stunning.


----------



## bloskas (20 Mar 2019)




----------

